# XFCE4 auf Deutsch umstellen [solved]

## Kopernikus

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze XFCE4. Leider ist es momentan auf Englisch. 

Also Menu, Einstellungen etc. ist alles auf Englisch.

Das ist jetzt eigentlich nicht ein riesiges Problem aber ich würde es trotzdem gerne auf Deutsch umstellen.

Ich weiß das es geht da ich es auf meinem alten Rechner schon so hatte, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich das gemacht habe.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

Weiß jemand von euch wie das geht?

Gruß

KopernikusLast edited by Kopernikus on Wed Aug 30, 2006 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## May-C

Hast du dir mal diesen guide angeschaut?

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

----------

## Kopernikus

Hab ich schon gemacht, ja. Aber das hilft mir leider auch nicht.   :Sad: 

Es müssen irgendwo so dateien in einem Xfce4 ordner rumfliegen die mit

'menue' anfangen und dann kommt ein punkt und dann länderkürzel wie z.b. 

menue.us

menue.de

menue.fr

[...]

Leider finde ich das Verzeichniss nicht mehr.

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## firefly

wenn du slocate installiert hast und die db davon aktuell ist sollte ein

```
locate menu
```

die dateien finden, wenn es sie gibt

----------

## May-C

Meine Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass es:

```
"$HOME/.config/xfce4/*"
```

gibt. Leider sitze ich hier an einem Windowsrechner sonst hätte ich gleich nachgeschaut...

Vielleicht findest du dort das gesuchte.

----------

## mc-max

ich habe das hier, weiß aber nicht ob das hilft

```

/home/mcmax/.cache/xfce4/desktop/menu-cache--etc-xdg-xfce4-desktop-menu.xml.de.xml

/home/mcmax/.cache/xfce4/desktop/menu-cache--etc-xdg-xfce4-desktop-menu.xml.de.rc

/home/mcmax/.cache/xfce4/desktop/menu-cache--etc-xdg-xfce4-desktop-menu.xml.rc

/home/mcmax/.cache/xfce4/desktop/menu-cache--home-mcmax-.config-xfce4-desktop-menu.xml.rc

/home/mcmax/.cache/xfce4/desktop/menu-cache--etc-xdg-xfce4-desktop-menu.xml.xml

```

ansonsten schaue ob in /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc sowas steht

```

...

[General]

SessionName=Default

SessionName[de]=Standard

...

```

dann brauchst du nur

```

$  rm ~/.cache/sessions/*

```

zu machen und schon müsste alles auf Deutsch sein

----------

## Kopernikus

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Hilfe !

Da ihr mir jetzt gesagt habt wie ich etwas suchen kann (wusste ich vorher noch nicht) habe ich die dateien jetzt gefunden.

Um XFCE4 auf Deutsch umzustellen muss man die Datei  ' menu.xml.de '  aus dem Verzeichnis '/etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/' nach 'home/[username]/.config/xfce4/desktop'  kopieren.

Dabei muss die existierende datei ''home/[username]/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml' überschrieben werden !

Danach ist alles auf Deutsch.

Gruß

Kopernikus

EDIT: Ich habe eine Anleitung zum umstellen der Sprache in das XFCE4 Howto auf http://de.gentoo-wiki.com geschrieben.

Der Link zu dem XFCE4 Howto: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Xfce4

----------

## uhai

ok, das wiki habe ich gelesen. Aber die menu.xml.de gibt es bei mir nicht:

```
Schlepptop ~ # cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml.de  ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml

cp: Aufruf von stat f�r �/etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml.de� nicht m�glich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Schlepptop ~ # ls /etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/                                      

menu.xml  xfce-registered-categories.xml
```

Nun bin ich ja kein kleiner Dummer, nein - ich bin ein grosser! Deshalb habe ich mit 

```
equery belongs menu.xml.de
```

 versucht herauszukriegen, wo das Ding herkommt.

Und da habe ich leider nichts gefunden...

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, gefunden:

Die Datei

 menu.xml.de kommt mit  xfce-extra/xfce4-places

portage.com hat geholfen zu finden   :Very Happy: 

uhai

----------

